# poop stuck to bum



## Mitchell C (Apr 17, 2009)

well the name says it, there always seems to be a little clump stuck to her bum at ALL times scince a month ago. Its about th e size of half your pinkys fingernail. Should i be concerned?


----------



## versagirl (Feb 16, 2009)

have you given her a little bath with warm water? or tried to wipe it off? Mine never have poop get stuck to there butt.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd wipe it off whenever I see it so it doesn't have a chance to cause irritation. If it's stuck on, you can clean it off during a footbath... fill the sink/tub so the water touches her belly/tail area, let it soak, and wipe off.

I'm also wondering how it gets stuck there: 
Does she have messy unformed poops that have a chance to stick to her rather than just falling away from her body?
Is she a big hedgie where poop is getting stuck in her skin folds?
A silly hedgie who likes to do things like poop against the wall and it gets stuck to her that way?
A young hedgie who ends up sleeping and pooping in the same place?

Depending on the cause, there may be ways of preventing it from recurring.


----------



## Mitchell C (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope, i just think she doesnt care. Either tha tor she doesnt know how to get rid of it. But yeh il try giveing her a few foot baths, and maybe try to teach her ^^


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Is she a pretty huffy hedgie? I've noticed sometimes hedgies will poop but then get startled and hunker down with their quills up. That can get the poop stuck on them as well...


----------

